# weird frequency anomaly



## chrisletts (Oct 16, 2014)

I just had to move my hifi speakers, and they're now firing across the room instead of along it - seating position about 4 metres from speakers. Speakers are very close to the wall (~20cm)

I ran some test tracks through it and all OK, except... the 4KHz test tone exhibits very strange behaviour.

If I move my head slightly to the left (say 20cm) the tone fades down to virtually zero volume. If I keep moving left it fades back up as I move. 
This is not a phenomenon I have encountered before. Apart from this the sound seems fine and no other frequencies seem affected.

Can anybody explain this, and/or suggest how to fix it ?

I'm perfectly prepared to believe it's my hearing as I do have some problems, but it didn't happen before I moved the speakers. I checked that the speakers are in phase and they are.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Listening to a 4 kHz sine wave in any room is a sure way to drive yourself crazy. Volume will be up and down and all over the place with very little head movement due to standing waves and reflections. It seems chaotic but that is sine wave reality.

Luckily, our ears do a lot of integration and processing when listening to music and that sine wave experience will be totally replaced with soundstage and imaging information, assuming a good setup, which is another matter entirely and which you can get no idea of using fixed sine waves. Have yourself a good chuckle and turn on the music.


----------



## chrisletts (Oct 16, 2014)

Glad to hear it - funny how I never noticed it before. Yes the music sounds fine, possibly better than when I had the speakers lengthwise...


----------

